# Lawn tractor.



## NorthernRedneck

I picked up an old lawn tractor this weekend. It was my grampas then my brother had it. He moved recently and no longer had use for it. Rather than sell it I offered to take it. Normally my lawn only takes maybe 30 minutes to do the front and back. But until today I only had a man gate access to the backyard. I got to looking at a section of fence between the deck and garage. It apparently had hinges on the deck side already but was nailed to the post by the man gate. I cleaned up some wood piled there and popped the nails out. Now I have a 12 ft opening to access the backyard. So that tractor will see some use. (unless I pull a "doc" and light my arse on fire with the thing.

It's a 13.5hp briggs and Stratton engine on a craftsman frame


----------



## Doc

Yeah, whatever you do .... don't pull a "Doc".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Forgot the most important part. Pictures. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the fence opening. This gives me way more access to the backyard. We had originally intended to have the backyard as a completely fenced in area for the kids and dogs to run but quickly realized that two little mutts can get through the smallest of opening. So it's just easier to have them chained outside.


----------



## leadarrows

Please don't chain your dog.

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...wireless-instant-fence-pet-containment-system


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They usually only go out long enough to do their business then want back in. The wireless fence wouldn't work at camp.


----------



## leadarrows

More information is good. You are back on the Christmas Card List...


----------

